# Reproductive Endocrinologist



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I see mine a week from Thursday. I'm pretty excited, and really nervous.

Did anyone here have to go to great lengths to have a family?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Umm Not I but I do want to wish you good luck! I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

We went as far as Clomid. Of course, that was in the days before anyone really understood insulin resistance (or poly-cystic Ovary Syndrome, POS) and it's impact on fertility. It's now a problem which can easy be remedied. Certainly hope the endocrinologist can be helpful.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

PCOS isn't easily remedied for everyone. I've completely failed with all medications up to this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The medications (metformin ER and spironolactone) work great for me. Also, some people have excellent results with a strict diabetic diet. Hopefully the endocrinologist can find something that works.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm borderline hypoglycemic. I can't mess around with most medications that effect my blood sugar. My OB/GYN won't treat me any more because of all of my issues, and it is extremely frustrating. I hope they can figure something out, if not, I am going to have to accept a life without children.


----------

